# What is the outside diameter of a 5KTQ (5 lug) hub?



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

If you have one out in the garage, would someone please be so kind as to measure the outer diameter (straight across the center) of a 5 lug hub (Q, T, or TQ)? I need the diameter of the outside of the whole thing (where the metal outside the bolt holes ends) not just the part of the hub that centers the wheel.
...for a project idea. Much thanks in advance.
-Rob


----------

